# ADBA Kansas Show Results



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Attended Land of Oz show this weekend. Here's the breakdown. 1st show on Saturday 4-6 month old males Roses and Thorns' "Cocoa Butter" aka Logan 1st place 6-9 month old females Roses and Thorns' "Teagan" 1st place 18-24 month old females Roses and Thorns' "Tupelee" aka Tulip 3rd place. Judge Sam Villani. 2nd show on Saturday Logan 1st place Teagan 1st place Tulip 2nd place and 18-24 month males Roses and Thorns' "Dolemite" aka Dually 1st place. Judge Robin Kuhns. Sunday show with Rodger Scott judging 6-9 month old males Roses and Thorns's "Cocoa Butter" aka Logan 2nd place. Sorry, I don't have any pictures. We had a good time even though the wind was blowing and made it quite cool. Logan turned 6 months old on Sunday so he moved up in a class. He competed with his brother who took two seconds on Saturday and first on Sunday. His sister also took a third on Sunday in 6-9 month old females and his sire took 3rd on Sunday in the 3-5 year old males. His mom didn't get to go since she's in heat.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG L, CONGRATS on the wins girl, looks like yu kinda cleaned house. I am super happy for you  I wanna se epics


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Tye. I'm so happy with my gang. But I didn't take any pictures. Perry from Missouri took a lot of pictures and I'm supposed to get some of them. I don't have any pictures of the puppies in my album yet either. I've got to get some pics of them soon though.


----------

